# Using Carbon Below an Inert Substrate?



## Dave Spencer (25 Jun 2009)

Has anybody used carbon below an inert substrate? I am thinking of giving it a go in my next 120cm rescape to keep the cost down.

Dave.


----------



## ceg4048 (25 Jun 2009)

Never tried that one Dave. I'd be more inclined to go with a clay product though, better CEC and all that. Is it that much cheaper than Akadama?

Cheers,


----------



## George Farmer (25 Jun 2009)

Not tried that either, but have heard of some reports.

Zeolite is also a consideration perhaps?  I seem to remember Hoppycalif (the 'inventor' of the 4dKH CO2 DC) mentioning it a while back.


----------



## aaronnorth (25 Jun 2009)

Ade (wolfenrook) has, he gets good growth from his plants, however, i am not too sure on his dosing regime as heavy dosing of the water column may 'cancel' it out.


----------



## Garuf (25 Jun 2009)

terrarium users use it to "soak out" nutrients and prevent stagnation, I believe that's it's origin, it supposedly works well but I've never tried.


----------



## Dave Spencer (25 Jun 2009)

Cheers guys, I may as well give it a go, seeing as I have so much laying around from various filters I have bought.

I am a big Zeolite fan, and usually start a new tank with some in the filter. Using Zeolite in the substrate may be something I will try in the future.

Thanks again chaps.

Dave.


----------



## Stu Worrall (25 Jun 2009)

ive got some in the bottom of my 60cm Dave. put it in as a bit of an experiment after reading about it somewhere


----------

